# 2016 Nautic Star 203SC



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

**Join the Facebook Group: Coastline Marine Used Boat Center**

2016 Nautic Star 203SC being pushed by a Yamaha 150hp 4stroke (76 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Infinity Bluetooth stereo w/speakers throughout, Yamaha analog gauge package w/digital hour meter, labeled switch panel, transom boarding ladder, added transom floor mounted rod holders, easy access hatch to bilge, Ski tow bar, U shaped rear seating w/storage underneath, removable refreshment table, captain swivel bucket seat w/flip up bolster, side console w/storage, port side entertainment table equipped with fresh water sink & igloo cooler, in-deck ski/rod storage, bow bench seats w/storage underneath, bow livewell, bow fishing platform, anchor locker, bow boarding ladder, blue LED deck lights, docking lights, navigation lights and cup holders all through out.

Do it all in the 203SC. From fishing to entertaining, all in style and comfort! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $32,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at http://www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Coastline Marine Used Boat Center
Instagram: @coastline_marine_used_boats


----------

